
Automatic Rails at Slicehost - nickb
http://blog.fiveruns.com/2008/9/24/rails-automation-at-slicehost
======
xiaoma
For me personally, the hassle in getting Rails set up proved to be a barrier
to entry. CakePHP or even Wordpress make for more convenient alternatives for
small projects.

Maybe Slicehost will change that.

